# Teaching a dog to run straight



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a 2 part video on getting a dog to run straight. In the first video there are 3 different board jumps set up in different areas. You may only be able to see 2, but there are 3. The purpose of 3 is that he never runs over the same board twice giving him a different look and you back up further and further until the dog is running straight at about 200 yards in any direction. The dog is also running the first send with a bumper in his mouth, and this also makes it much more difficult for the dog to run straight because of the bumper in his mouth. This is a young Labrador of mine, but I do all these drills with my Malinois' as well. These drills will also help you to never miss a jump with your dog, as you could put out higher jumps if you wanted to. The more distance that is created, the easier it is for the dog to 'skirt' the jump. I also have the dog drop the one bumper and pick up the other when he gets there, which makes it so I can do it again and again without replacing a pile. These drills will make it so your dog can run hard and fast in any direction on a 'blind' retrieve or it's a send out in Schutzhund, or whatever your game is as they are universal.

The board will become harder and harder to see. In part 2 you see the dog running in terrain where the board is not even visible to the dog at first. Terrain makes it much more difficult for the dog to run straight. You can click on part 2 at the end of part 1. Teaching your dog to run straight through terrain is much harder than just on grass and will make him the best. This is a 15-16 month old dog of mine in video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM9hTAT7AXk


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The dog runs crooked as shit. You can see him going left and right.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lay off the sweet tea and the dogs will run straight, or put them on flat land like here in Delaware. LOL:-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Got video of your dogs running straight howard ??


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

You got him running toward a toy.

Hey, that's really something.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The dog runs crooked as shit. You can see him going left and right.



I can't see the video right now cause I'm at work but....I'll apologize later if I'm wrong....

Is he running crooked because he's being manually "Driven" by an ecollar??


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I can't see the video right now cause I'm at work but....I'll apologize later if I'm wrong....
> 
> Is he running crooked because he's being manually "Driven" by an ecollar??


That only happens when SMS puts the e-collar on the tail Howard :lol: Back in the day it used to known as kick the dog in the ass!

If memory serves (and sometimes it sucks) I saw Fred with a Malinois on video and he had a e-collar strapped to every point of being "driven". And here we thought electric cars were going to be the 21st century rage :twisted:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> That only happens when SMS puts the e-collar on the tail Howard :lol: Back in the day it used to known as kick the dog in the ass!
> 
> If memory serves (and sometimes it sucks) I saw Fred with a Malinois on video and he had a e-collar strapped to every point of being "driven". And here we thought electric cars were going to be the 21st century rage :twisted:


HI Candy,

Bart Bellon is the person most often thought of when multiple e-collars are discussed. Multiple e-collars are used for direction
NOT more power.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How many e-collars does it take to run an electric car ??

Ever watch Bart cue his dog non stop during a trial ?? To me that is extra commands, a point loss. Apparently that is ok in Belgian ring. If not then they are damn near blind.

I won't take away that he can train a dog with an e-collar. But if the training was good, then why all the double commands ??


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Candy,
> 
> Bart Bellon is the person most often thought of when multiple e-collars are discussed. Multiple e-collars are used for direction
> NOT more power.


Hi Thomas,

Yes, I am aware on all counts ;-) But imitation is the sincerest form of flattery isn't it? :lol:

Bird dog people are the masters of the "directional send". Never said the tail transmitter (or the kick) was used for more power..just a directional guide. "You go, pressure comes off". I've heard of worse pressure by using a pinch collar for a go out. 

In this video Fred's lab does not run straight...he just runs! IMO this kind of work should be taught up close to a mark with low stim. Short distances, big success. By the time you add big distance as in this case the dog already knows run straight. It's taught!

Of course I'm not one to tell Fred or anyone else how to train "their" dog....cause I have nothing to sell :-\":lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You're dog is slow Fred. There is nothing more enjoyable for Chris M. than a good fetch video :razz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdj0dLrEkJ4


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry , 

Nice video . But where's the logo , manboobs and funny hat ?


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How many e-collars does it take to run an electric car ??


If it is Fred Flinstone's or Barney Rubble's car one will do.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How many e-collars does it take to run an electric car ??
> 
> 
> 
> > Not sure but I'll bet it's shocking :razz: Heard tell that there is a enough electricity running through SMS to power the whole State of Nevada ;-)~


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're dog is slow Fred. There is nothing more enjoyable for Chris M. than a good fetch video :razz:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdj0dLrEkJ4


Gerry if I sign up for your online classes to become a Master trainer you'll only have 4,999 more spots to fill \\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Great looking dog Gerry....


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

And not g....er...really straight!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're dog is slow Fred. There is nothing more enjoyable for Chris M. than a good fetch video :razz:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdj0dLrEkJ4


 
Unfortunately my dog will play fetch all day…. How do you tell a bunch of kids not to play fetch with a dog and a ball because it will wreck the dog? It don’t work to well, I loose. And what makes it worse is my dog looks retarted trying to catch a bouncing ball. Since he never saw a ball the first 1 ½ years of his life he does not know how to time the catch of a ball bouncing in front of him and his head and snap are always a steep behind the ball. “you paid how much for that dog and he can’t even catch a ball?” 
Now after watching your video I came up with two things, one you played many years of girls soft ball to be able to through a ball that far underarm and two it wasn’t filmed in NJ because there are no rusting 55 gal steel drums in the stream. Where do the fish live if there are no steel drums in the stream? It bad for the breading program.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Gerry ,
> 
> Nice video . But where's the logo , manboobs and funny hat ?


Now this is funny…. Man boobs…. Haha….. Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs …. HA….. Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs Fred’s got man boobs


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have not been around too much lately. I notice that many members here don't seem to enjoy this guy's thousands of threads. I need to catch up.

I want to feel like I "belong" so I can bad mouth him too.

So help me by listing the grips in these thousands of threads.:-D

I will be back soon. I have to see if my dog runs straight before I head off to Seattle.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're dog is slow Fred. There is nothing more enjoyable for Chris M. than a good fetch video :razz:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdj0dLrEkJ4


That's a nice stream! I was wondering how far it would push him down stream!
How much do you charge for training? Can I get the equipment from you?

I'm doing a Police seminar soon bring your dog!:-\"


----------

